# Nouveaux iPod (23.02.05)



## audiosong (23 Février 2005)

cool.... quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> cool.... quoi de neuf ?



il faut encore patienter une petite heure


----------



## yret (23 Février 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> cool.... quoi de neuf ?



Normalement ce devrait être des iPods revus et corrigés !


----------



## manustyle (23 Février 2005)

J'ai vraiment envie de craquer pour un ipod cette fois, a conditions qu'il soit avec écran couleur, et pas cher


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

on prends lequel ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=91298


----------



## futurswitcher (23 Février 2005)

ou la sortie de tiger !??

c'est bon..
Je sors.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on prends lequel ?
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=91298



Ça n'est plus une rumeur...


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

ok on continue ici alors


----------



## lexspidey (23 Février 2005)

j'aimerai bien une mise à jour de l'imac, avec 512 et un e carte graphique un peu plus grosse mais bon y a peu de chance


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Attention il est 14h30  !  suspense !


----------



## Piewhy (23 Février 2005)

Ouvert au states : nouveaux ipod


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Le photo devient intéressant


----------



## olidev (23 Février 2005)

CUPERTINO, Calif., Feb. 23 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple® today
unveiled the second generation iPod® mini lineup with a new 4GB model price
at just $199 and a new 6GB model with 50 percent more storage priced at $249.
Both iPod mini models feature increased battery life of up to 18 hours, USB
charging and an ultra-portable, lightweight design available in four vibrant
colors.
    "The iPod mini is now available at the magic price point of $199," said
Steve Jobs, Apple's CEO. "At this breakthrough price point, and with more tha
twice the battery life, the new iPod mini should appeal to even more music
lovers."

et


    CUPERTINO, Calif., Feb. 23 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple® today
updated its iPod® photo lineup by introducing a new slim 30GB model, holding
up to 7,500 songs, for just $349 and a new 60GB model, holding up to
15,000 songs, for $449. Designed to take your entire music and photo libraries
with you wherever you go, both iPod photo models feature a stunning
high-resolution color screen for displaying photos and enhancing the entire
iPod music experience. Both models hold up to 25,000 digital photos and will
feature the ability to import photos from your digital camera via the new iPod
Camera Connector for instant viewing and slide show playback on iPod photo.

    "The new slim 30GB iPod photo at just $349 lets music lovers enjoy their
iPod in full color, including album artwork along with their personal photo
library," said Steve Jobs, Apple's CEO. "And now you can import photos from
your digital camera directly into iPod photo with the optional iPod Camera
Connector."


----------



## futurswitcher (23 Février 2005)

Hé !! C'est refermé !
--->c'est reouvert


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

L'ipod mini or devient un collector !!!


----------



## Piewhy (23 Février 2005)

L'ipod mini passe à 6gb mais pas d'écran couleur ni de bluetouth 

L'ipos photo : 30gb et 60

L'ipod Classique : 20gb


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Yeheeeeee ! Et je suppose que t'as un Mini or ?


----------



## _m_apman (23 Février 2005)

Les prix


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Erradiquer l'iPod classique pour faire enfin décoller les ventes d'iPod photo, fallait oser...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Février 2005)

Putain 18 heures de batterie, si j'arrive à revendre mon iPod mini actuel pour assez cher je m'en rachète un autre direct !


----------



## manustyle (23 Février 2005)

Le prix des ipod photo ont l'air d'avoir chuter, reste a voir le prix en ¤ .

J'EN VEUX UN


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Par contre plus de dock livré  pour le photo


----------



## Matt74 (23 Février 2005)

En France, le store est ouvert aussi, ils ont revu le ipod mini à la baisse il me semble !!
209 euros pour le 4Go, et 259 pour le 6 Go.
Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais avant le 4Go était à 279 euros... (en tout cas à la Fnac)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Ca vaudrait un topic a part : abandon du firewire dans tous les nouveaux modèles !!!
Economie, users pC privilégiés ? Mystère.


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Février 2005)

Donc si j'ai bien compris: 
- les 2 modeles ( 4Go et 6Go) ont une autonomie de 18h tous les 2.
- la seule différence est le prix ( et donc la capacité)

C'est ca????
Rien de spécial a part ca, qui pourrait faire préférer le 6Go au 4Go?


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Erradiquer l'iPod classique pour faire enfin décoller les ventes d'iPod photo, fallait oser...



l'ipod classique existe toujours...

justement cette maj, un an après le lancement du mini est plutot décevante, augmentation de la qualit.é certe, baisse des prix ok mais quid de vraies nouveautés techniques ? wifi ? bt ? écran couleur ? 

ba rien.

on essaye juste d'agrandir la part de marché de la vache à lait du groupe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2005)

Comment je fais sans Firewire avec mon titanium!!!! L'USB1 est lent...


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

ça serait tout de même mieux un ipod photo avec un lecteur de carte sd (memory stick j'en parle pas mais sd quand même  )


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2005)

je ne comprend pas : ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y plus de dock que le firewire est abandonné ?

de plus le dock est toujours en vente à l'unité !


----------



## _m_apman (23 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Comment je fais sans Firewire avec mon titanium!!!! L'USB1 est lent...


 Les nouveaux modéles sont toujours compatibles FW !
Par contre, le cable est vendu séparément.


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaudrait un topic a part : abandon du firewire dans tous les nouveaux modèles !!!
> Economie, users pC privilégiés ? Mystère.



le cable firewire est fourni en option, sauf sur le 20 go qui semble le garder en standard, mais cela ne signifie pas l'abandon du firewire sur iPod ! ouf


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

c'etait mieux avant alors (fw vs usb2) ? :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le cable firewire est fourni en option, sauf sur le 20 go qui semble le garder en standard, mais cela ne signifie pas l'abandon du firewire sur iPod ! ouf


 
Mouais, je préfère... Mais apple rogne sérieusement sur les accessoires... A quand l'ipod vendu sans écouteurs ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaudrait un topic a part : abandon du firewire dans tous les nouveaux modèles !!!
> Economie, users pC privilégiés ? Mystère.



T'as d'autres âneries pareilles à sortir?  Non, parce que on va créer un fil juste pour toi dans ce cas-là. 

Les spécifications pour les étourdis...


----------



## dajay (23 Février 2005)

Hum, avec le premier mini à 200¤, le shuffle 1Go à 150¤ devient moins intéressant... *gasp*


----------



## Mardo (23 Février 2005)

18h d autonomie et 70¤ de moins pour le 4Go, c est pas mal du tout. Suis un peu vert pour une copine qui en a achete un hier, et par extension ai une pensée emue (c est pas gentil, je sais) pour tous les mecs qui ont des encheres en cours sur des trucs genre e-bay .....


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Février 2005)

Mardo a dit:
			
		

> 18h d autonomie et 70¤ de moins pour le 4Go, c est pas mal du tout. Suis un peu vert pour une copine qui en a achete un hier, et par extension ai une pensée emue (c est pas gentil, je sais) pour tous les mecs qui ont des encheres en cours sur des trucs genre e-bay .....



Apple va surement lui filer le nouveau modèle... enfin, j'espère pour elle!
En tout cas, je compatis, il s'en ait fallu de peu pour que je l'achete ce mois-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as d'autres âneries pareilles à sortir?  Non, parce que on va créer un fil juste pour toi dans ce cas-là.
> 
> Les spécifications pour les étourdis...


 
J'avais pas ça sous la main et je maintiens que ne pas livrer le cable est une mesquinerie...

En parlant d'étourderie, pourquoi les news Macgé parlent du mini or alors qu'on ne le trouve pas sur le store ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas ça sous la main et je maintiens que ne pas livrer le cable est une mesquinerie...



Ça c'est autre chose, ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'étourderie, pourquoi les news Macgé parlent du mini or alors qu'on ne le trouve pas sur le store ?



Arrête la picole  Mis à part ça, je sens que le mini or va devenir collector... Salut Lio...


----------



## _m_apman (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arrête la picole  Mis à part ça, je sens que le mini or va devenir collector... Salut Lio...


 Ah non !
Lio ne dit pas *toujours *n'importe quoi ! 

La première mouture de la news mentionnait bien la version "Or". Voir l'image jointe !


----------



## mog (23 Février 2005)

Petit détail en passant, les symboles (play, stop, suivante, etc.) qui se trouvent sur la molette sont maintenant assortis au divers coloris!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !
> Lio ne dit pas *toujours *n'importe quoi !
> 
> La première mouture de la news mentionnait bien la version "Or". Voir l'image jointe !



C'est un fake.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

hey hey , vous savez quoi ? je vais donner mon avis de jeune homme a l'ame pure

les + :

baisse de prix, couleur des ipods minis sur la molette et plus flashy, augmentation capacité, 30 go ipod photo pas cher, et aussi les brassard de couleurs pour ipod mini 

les - : suppression des cables firewire fournis, pas d'adaptateur secteur sur le mini, suppression du  dock du 60Go photo et du cable video....

Ma conclusion : 1)c'est pas mal mais pour moi, je trouve que les moins ne necessite pas grand chose pour etre réparé, c'est pas la mer a boire je trouve... Acheter les accesoirs a part n'est pas très économique
                     2)Je garderais donc mon 3G 20go encore quelques temps


----------



## corbuu (23 Février 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> l'ipod classique existe toujours...
> 
> justement cette maj, un an après le lancement du mini est plutot décevante, augmentation de la qualit.é certe, baisse des prix ok mais quid de vraies nouveautés techniques ? wifi ? bt ? écran couleur ?
> 
> ...



JE SUIS TOUT A FAIT DE TON AVIS. Apple et l'ipod c'est vraiment decevant. Enfin tant qu'il y aura des gens pour acheter... pourquoi apple s'en priverait ? 

Il sortiront dans un an un ipod revolutionnaire et basta... et l'iphone viendra. 
L'ipod mourra bien un jour quand tout sera integré dans l'iphone...........................................


----------



## mercutio (23 Février 2005)

Je trouve la gamme plus cohérente.

Je pense prendre un ipod mini maintenant que son prix est justifié. il est repassé devant son grand concurrent du moment : le creative ZEN 5 GO

L'ipod photo est enfin dans son créneau de prix mais il est toujours aussi moche !!

Je trouve Apple réactive même si une version le sans fil aurait été extra !!


----------



## manustyle (23 Février 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la gamme plus cohérente.
> 
> Je pense prendre un ipod mini maintenant que son prix est justifié. il est repassé devant son grand concurrent du moment : le creative ZEN 5 GO
> 
> ...



Le Creative se fait battre certes, mais que fais-tu du iRiver H10, qui lui est en couleur ?!

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...9/br=1-11/ref=br_lf_sw_10/402-7038415-8704150


----------



## Babast (23 Février 2005)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Hum, avec le premier mini à 200¤, le shuffle 1Go à 150¤ devient moins intéressant... *gasp*


C'est clair ! J'suis limite dég d'en avoir acheté un (shuffle 1Go + adaptateur = 188 ¤, vraiment pas beaucoup de différence avec le nouveau mini 4Go). Mais bon, je me dis que le mini est tout de même moins "transportable" pour mon utilisation principale (sports). Et puis pour ses 200¤, on n'a pas l'adaptateur non plus...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (23 Février 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Le Creative se fait battre certes, mais que fais-tu du iRiver H10, qui lui est en couleur ?!
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...9/br=1-11/ref=br_lf_sw_10/402-7038415-8704150





			
				générationmp3 a dit:
			
		

> Décidement, le Iriver H10 fait beaucoup parler de lui dans le petit monde du MP3. Quelles sont ses qualités et ses défauts ?
> 
> Qualités:
> ? menu facile à naviguer
> ...



Il faut de tout pour faire un monde  

Vous le trouvez où le cable dispo en mars pour relier direct les APN à l'ipod photo ?

Pour moi le seul vrai problème sur le ipod photo, c'était son prix. Maintenant il est bon, et chez Apple ils vont pouvoir travailler tranquillement à d'autres ajouts pour plus tard parce qu'ils vont bien se vendre les nouveaux.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

C'est vraiment con qu'ils ne donnent plus les cables FW.... moi j'ai pas d'USB 2 sur mon eMac 700  
Cela dit ça me tente bien quand meme


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment con qu'ils ne donnent plus les cables FW.... moi j'ai pas d'USB 2 sur mon eMac 700
> Cela dit ça me tente bien quand meme



L'iPod fonctionne en USB 1... mais avec les lenteurs de transfert en plus.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Ouais ben 4go en USB merci bien ! 
D'apres vous un iRiver flash 256 mo ( IFP 190 TC ) en occaze j'en tire combien ?


----------



## KoMoDoo (23 Février 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> l'ipod classique existe toujours...
> 
> justement cette maj, un an après le lancement du mini est plutot décevante, augmentation de la qualit.é certe, baisse des prix ok mais quid de vraies nouveautés techniques ? wifi ? bt ? écran couleur ?
> 
> ...


 

Et ça te choque qu'Apple augmente sa part de marché avec un produit phare ? C'est avec un produit vache à lait qu'on peut consacrer du pognon pour la recherche... 

Airport Express existe parce que l'iPod est un produit vache à lait.
Le Mac Mini existe parce que l'iPod est un produit vache à lait.
Les G5 ont vu leurs prix baisser parce que l'iPod est un produit vache à lait.

Tu voulais de vraies nouveautés techniques ? ben non, pas cette fois, c'est sur le prix qu'Apple se bat ce coup-ci.

Jamais content ?


----------



## naas (23 Février 2005)

quelle mouche a piqué apple pour favoriser l'usb 2 au détriment du firewire ?
j'ai du mal à comprendre j'avoue


----------



## fanou (23 Février 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Il faut de tout pour faire un monde
> 
> Vous le trouvez où le cable dispo en mars pour relier direct les APN à l'ipod photo ?
> 
> ...



oui on le trouve ou ce cable please ?
Merci


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> oui on le trouve ou ce cable please ?
> Merci



Sur l'AppleStore pour 19 euros. Il s'intitule _Câble iPod Dock Connector - FireWire (pour Mac & PC)_.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (23 Février 2005)

Euh, c'est le câble annoncé à 29$ et pour relier un APN que l'on cherche  

Le firewire c'est pas la peine, déjà à la maison.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Pse (23 Février 2005)

Juste une question. L'adaptateur secteur est livré sur le 20 Go et sur l'iPod Photo.
L'adaptateur secteur n'est pas livré avec le nouveau mini !
L'était-il avant ?

Si oui, cela signifie qu'apple ne livre plus ni le cable FW ni l'adaptateur secteur ce qui est a mon avis plus grave que le cable FW !!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est le câble annoncé à 29$ et pour relier un APN que l'on cherche
> 
> Le firewire c'est pas la peine, déjà à la maison.
> 
> ...



J'avais mal lu.  Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent tout de même le câble FireWire, l'info est donnée.


----------



## fanou (23 Février 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est le câble annoncé à 29$ et pour relier un APN que l'on cherche
> 
> Le firewire c'est pas la peine, déjà à la maison.
> 
> ...


oui tout a fait.
j'en vois un qui suit...


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2005)

décevant .... mais c'est certaiement de ma faute ... je n'ai qu'à moins trainer dans les Forums de rumeurs 
Non .. sérieusemet, je pense que c'est un bon repositionnement ...... Apple ne prend pas de risque ..... c'est curieux ça non ? Apple qui ne prend pas de risque  :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2005)

Je garde le cable de mon ancien iPod et voila, cela dit ce qui est interessant c'est l'autonomie qui est interessante 18H


----------



## Zeo14 (23 Février 2005)

Ils ont supprimé le ipod mini gold...   
CT mon préféré avec le silver. Tant pis.
Sinon le reste de la maj est plutot pas mal.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2005)

En tout cas le prix est attractif vraiment


----------



## mog (23 Février 2005)

Oui, l'adapteur-secteur était inclus avec l'iPod mini. En tout cas, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple lance de la poudre aux yeux Lorsqu'on regarde tous les accessoires qui ne sont plus livrés en série, on comprend pourquoi on a réussi a faire baissé les prix. En tout cas, aucun regret d'avoir acheté un iPod mini il y quelques mois. A part l'autonomie en plus, évidemmment.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2005)

La MAJ du Firmwire, elle apporte quoi exactement?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La MAJ du Firmwire, elle apporte quoi exactement?



De quoi parles-tu? Du Firmware (mise à jour ) de l'iPod... ou du Firewire (disponible en option)? :mouais:


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2005)

KoMoDoo a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te choque qu'Apple augmente sa part de marché avec un produit phare ? C'est avec un produit vache à lait qu'on peut consacrer du pognon pour la recherche...
> 
> Airport Express existe parce que l'iPod est un produit vache à lait.
> Le Mac Mini existe parce que l'iPod est un produit vache à lait.
> ...



faut arreter de dire des conneries... !

la recherche chez apple n'a pas attendu l'ipod pour exister ! ? !

la recherche c'est avant tout un INVESTISSEMENT dont on espère un retour une fois le produit vendu
exemple : imac en 97,
ipod en 2001

la question n'est pas de savoir si on est "tjs content des maj d'apple" ou "jamais content" mais de savoir si apple s'endort sur son succès ou reste une entreprise innovante sur le secteur de la musique par exemple.
quand je vois le délais pour avoir des nouveautés sur l'itms et la lenteur de vrais ajoux technique sur l'ipod (et je ne parle pas de la vidéo ! mais de choses plus simple et qui continuerais à démarquer l'ipod de ses concurents) j'ai des doutes...

pour rappel, il y a un peu plus d'un an apple présentait le MINI et la SUPERBE CLICK WHEEL...

un an après, si on fait un bilan on a un ipod photo qui s'adresse à une niche avec une fonction plus gadget qu'utilie et une augmentation de la capacité du mini... wahou ! 

mais c'est vrai, je suis mauvaise langue, on a aussi de superbe brassard en couleur.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2005)

C'est clair que 18h c'est vraiment pas mal


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

Mise à jour sympa mais sans plus. 
Bref je suis mitigé et quand je suis mitigé, j'évite de gaspiller...   
Donc mon iPod 3G m'accompagnera encore un moment.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mise à jour sympa mais sans plus.
> Bref je suis mitigé et quand je suis mitigé, j'évite de gaspiller...
> Donc mon iPod 3G m'accompagnera encore un moment.



Pas mieux...  On va se calmer pendant quelques mois...    :love: Et après... hop, le 5G in the pocket.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2005)

Mon mini a meme pas 1 an alors il fera encore de la route avec moi


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux...  On va se calmer pendant quelques mois...    :love: Et après... hop, le 5G in the pocket.



Nos iPod de bientôt deux ans sont toujours vaillant, on peut attendre un peu.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nos iPod de bientôt deux ans sont toujours vaillant, on peut attendre un peu.



Surtout quand on a déjà plusieurs iPod en poche...  :rose:


----------



## rdemonie (23 Février 2005)

est ce que a l'achta du dock on recoit le cable firewire avec?
est ce que c'est un firewire 400 ou 800?


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mise à jour sympa mais sans plus.



il n'empeche que pour le prix de mon 3G 15 go d'il y 19 mois, j'aurais aujourd'hui un ipod photo 30 go avec à peine 1,5 mm de plus en epaisseur.
l'epaisseur est un critere predominant, car je le trimballe dans mon larfeuille


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> est ce que a l'achta du dock on recoit le cable firewire avec?
> est ce que c'est un firewire 400 ou 800?



D'après l'AppleStore, non.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il n'empeche que pour le prix de mon 3G 15 go d'il y 19 mois, j'aurais aujourd'hui un ipod photo 30 go avec à peine 1,5 mm de plus en epaisseur.
> l'epaisseur est un critere predominant, car je le trimballe dans mon larfeuille



Oui, c'est sympa, ujn peu comme les nouveaux PowerBook, de supermachine, moins cher mais il manque le petit truc pour me faire craquer.  
Ca va par contre faire craquer plusieurs amis.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Du coup, MAJ firmware pour tout le monde (en 1.3 pour mon mini). Vous pensez qu'on va avoir une petite par des gains d'autonomie sur notre vieux ipod avec cet update ?

EDIT : Déjà l'ipod mini a une icone correspondant à sa couleur sur me bureau comme sous windows !


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2005)

Ca y était deja vec la MAJ précédente non?


----------



## minime (24 Février 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> un an après, si on fait un bilan on a un ipod photo qui s'adresse à une niche avec une fonction plus gadget qu'utilie et une augmentation de la capacité du mini... wahou !



Pourtant pas mal de choses ont changé depuis un an. Le mini est disponible, et pas seulement sur le papier, entre le 1e trimestre 2004 et 05 le volume de vente de l'iPod a été multiplié par 6. Le shuffle va obliger Toshiba a investir  afin de produire plus de mémoire flash, l'iPod 5G sortira sans doute dans quelques mois&#8230;


----------



## mercutio (24 Février 2005)

Petite question:

lipod mini est livré sans adaptateur secteur....

On le recharge comment ??


----------



## minime (24 Février 2005)

Avec un câble USB 2.0 ou Firewire.


----------



## PinkTurtle (24 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Avec un câble USB 2.0 ou Firewire.



Donc on doit avoir un ordi à portée de main... pas toujours le cas pendant les vacances.


----------



## Gregg (24 Février 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Petite question:
> 
> lipod mini est livré sans adaptateur secteur....
> 
> On le recharge comment ??




C un mal pour un bien moi qui ai achété un ipod mini a Noel ... J'ai déjà tout


----------



## RainMan (24 Février 2005)

Petite question, moi qui n'ai que l'USB 1, l'ipodmini fonctionnera t-il dessus avec une vitesse de transfert moindre ou pas du tout ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

le dock 3G est il compatible avec l'iPod photo ?
pas pour la sortie AV inexistante, mais pour la synchro firewire ?


même question pour le belkin voice...


et l'itrip....


----------



## Captain A (24 Février 2005)

http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/help/fr/consumer/ipod_faq?&store_type=cons
Sur l'Apple Store, La page du FAQ sur l'iPod mentionne ceci : 


*Quels accessoires vais-je recevoir si je commande iPod ?* 
Les accessoires que vous recevrez avec votre iPod dépendent du modèle spécifique que vous aurez choisi.                    
*iPod photo*
Station d'accueil iPod photo Dock, écouteurs ergonomiques, étui de transport, adaptateur secteur, câble FireWire, câble USB 2.0, câble AV


Ils ont juste oublier d'actualiser la page ou on a vraiment le droit à tout ça si on en commande un ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Petite question, moi qui n'ai que l'USB 1, l'ipodmini fonctionnera t-il dessus avec une vitesse de transfert moindre ou pas du tout ?



ça ira doucement, mais surement.

mais si tu as du firewire sur ton mac, n'hésites pas à prendre le cable optionnel (toujours en standard sur le 20 go)...


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2005)

Apple est en train de pendre une autre envergure


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Avec un câble USB 2.0 ou Firewire.


 Sur le site apple, il est indiqué à propos du cable FW : 
"Compatible uniquement avec les nouveaux modèles iPod 10 Go, 15 Go, 20 Go, 30 Go ou 40 Go."

Le IpodMini fonctionne-t-il uniquement en USB2?


----------



## RainMan (24 Février 2005)

Merci Ficelle !


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Apple est en train de pendre une autre envergure



de pendre qui ?!    


tu nous fais un concours de lieux-communs ?


----------



## noliv (24 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site apple, il est indiqué à propos du cable FW :
> "Compatible uniquement avec les nouveaux modèles iPod 10 Go, 15 Go, 20 Go, 30 Go ou 40 Go."
> 
> Le IpodMini fonctionne-t-il uniquement en USB2?



La page de spécifications précise bien que l'iPod mini marche aussi en Firewire, câble vendu séparément.
http://www.apple.com/ipod/specs.html


----------



## JediMac (24 Février 2005)

Libé vient de sortir une news là-dessus.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

La vie du net (.be) aussi.  
Ils ont mélangés les prix.


----------



## mog (24 Février 2005)

Est-ce que qqn pourrait m'aider, après avoir fait la mise à jour 1.3 du Firmware de mon mini, je n'ai vu nulle part qu'elles étaient les nouveautés???


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que qqn pourrait m'aider, après avoir fait la mise à jour 1.3 du Firmware de mon mini, je n'ai vu nulle part qu'elles étaient les nouveautés???



Oui, bien sûr: les nouveautés. A noter que même les 3G peuvent être mis à jour, ce qui est tout de même à souligner. Une bonne surprise.


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A noter que même les 3G peuvent être mis à jour, ce qui est tout de même à souligner. Une bonne surprise.



j'en ai profité pour reinitialiser complètement le mien, et récupérer de l'espace disque en virant le firmware modifié pour linux. c'était fun, mais sans aucun intérêt 
les menus mix et musique sont bien agréables, mais sinon, rien de neuf.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2005)

Rien de bien nouveau alors ca presse pas pour la faire cette MAJ


----------



## audiosong (24 Février 2005)

Mais alors n'importe quoi les gars...

La VRAIE bonne nouvelle, c'est l'iPod PHOTO 30 Go à 389 euros !  ça c intéressant comme rapport qualité prix.

L'ipod Mini 4Go est à seulement 50 euros du shuffle 1Go (curieusement introuvable, c bizarre ça...)
Et l'ipod normal 20 Go qui n'a pas changé a juste perdu 20 euros.

L'iPod mini 4 Go est à 209 euros, oui, mais si on rajoute 19 euros de cordon firewire, et 29 euros d'adaptateur secteur, ça fait 257 euros, ce qui fait en fait une baisse réelle de 20 euros, c pas énorme.

Concernant l'USB 2.0 c pour attaquer le marché PC, et c normal, la plupart des utilisateurs actifs de mac ont déjà un ipod.
La mise à jour firmware permet de recharger TOUS les ipod via USB 2.0, et c bizarre, mais moi mon ipod mini a gagné 30% d'autonomie en plus suite à la màj. 

Non, vraiment, le top c ce superbe iPod Photo 30 qui m'attend (en plus, il est plus fin que le 60 Go)


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> Non, vraiment, le top c ce superbe iPod Photo 30 qui m'attend (en plus, il est plus fin que le 60 Go)



c'est avec la même arrière pensée que je posais quelques questions concernant la compatibilité des accessoires 3G, plus haut


----------



## canardo (18 Mars 2005)

Je relance le thread, quant est-il du iPod Camera Connector annonce par Apple en Mars ?
On est deja le 18 et rien apart cette image de apple insider...






Quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## minime (18 Mars 2005)

C'était prévu pour "fin mars" soit-disant.


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2005)

l'ipod camera connector est compatible avec les iPod photo G1 



> iPod Camera Connector
> 
> The iPod Camera Connector provides a fast, easy way to transfer images from your digital camera to your iPod photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## canardo (23 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> l'ipod camera connector est compatible avec les iPod photo G1


 
en revanche il n'est pas compatible avec mon appareil photo !!!  
Le Nikon D100 n'est pas liste sur le site Apple... Oubli ? J'espere... Ca me surprendrai qu'il ne le soit pas etant donne aue sur le pbook il est bien reconnu en tant que D100..
Je vais attendre un peu avant de l'acheter.


----------



## mog (23 Mars 2005)

En fait, une bonne chose aurait été de le rendre compatible avec l'ensemble de la gamme iPod... En même temps, pourquoi payer aussi cher un iPod Photo? Il faut bien qu'il ait droit à des petits plus, à part l'écrant couleur. Ah marketing, quand tu nous tiens!!


----------



## ederntal (23 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En fait, une bonne chose aurait été de le rendre compatible avec l'ensemble de la gamme iPod... En même temps, pourquoi payer aussi cher un iPod Photo? Il faut bien qu'il ait droit à des petits plus, à part l'écrant couleur. Ah marketing, quand tu nous tiens!!



l'ipod foto est relativement beaucoup moins cher maintenant qu'a sa sortie... son prix est en adequation avec celui du reste de la gamme maintenant!


----------

